# Chainsaw Injury-Ted the Sledge



## TREETX (Jan 14, 2004)

*Chainsaw Injury*

I heard this today:

Gonzo-rocker and hunting activist Ted Nugent was injured today while cutting wood with a chainsaw. It apparently slipped while he tried to cut down a tree on his property in Texas. 

According to reports on his website (www.tednugent.com), his left knee was injured, but otherwise he's okay. He's in a cast and will be laid up for a while.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 14, 2004)

He musta come down hard and at a funky angle to hurt himself that bad. Most knee cuts don't require a cast!


----------



## ClearH20Scott (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry all, I just heard and posted in off topic, hope he's alright.


----------



## Yellowdog (Jan 14, 2004)

I heard the motor city madman got 40 stitches! Ouch. 
Had a guy out here one day cutting cedar stumps for his furniture business with an 088 and (me thinks 36") bar. The next thing I knew he was parked in front of my house, full of blood, and driving to the hospital. He wouldn't let us do anything for him! Anyway, he got lots of stitches in his knee.. Bad kickback or something. He was a short guy and had a big saw.


----------



## homelite360 (Feb 13, 2004)

i had a poulan 2750 get a piece of my left knee and i got a chunk out of my knee cap and 30 stitches. my leg was in a imobilizer for 2 months. not fun. be careful guys. one wrong move can make a mess of you in a hurry.


----------



## climber1966 (Feb 14, 2004)

*chainsaw injury*

Hey guys, a little reminder of the importance of good communication with the ground crew, My climber who I trained nicked himself today on the leg. He had tip tied a lead off, dropped to the stem and yelled for the ground forman to grab the bull line and take a wrap, he fired his saw and began to make the under cut for a dart cut, the groundsman grabbed the wrong rope and he was pulled off balance bringing the saw down on his shin. He was wearing ppe and didnt suffer any damage but was shaken up. Its easy to happen with a slight fealing of comfort up there.....then you relise you messed up...keep it safe and remember what we do for a living....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 14, 2004)

And having different colored ropes does not allways help. I've had them grab my 1/2 inch orange when rigging off 9/16 yellow.. 

I've learned to ensure that they are on the right rope first....then check that I'm cutting the right branch


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *
> 
> I've learned to ensure that they are on the right rope first. *




I hear that. Once I cut a big limb that was supposedly being held by my groundie. As I watched it falling to the ground, I looked at my groundie who was hanging tightly onto my climbing rope.
He wanted to know 'what happened?' Ha!


----------



## climber1966 (Feb 15, 2004)

*ropes*

We use arborplex for climbing, and a red 3/4 inch 12 strand for a lowering line. I still dont understand how they got them confused, I guess ime grateful he hasn,t fed himself in the chipper. I learned along time ago to have the groundman shake the rope to make make sure that hes got the right one. We all make mistakes, hell I put a limb through the roof of a brand new jag, the client had it three days..that was in 1987 when I was still new to the industry.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Feb 22, 2004)

One of the reasons for leveraging tightness in the line by sweating in from the climber's position (or any other)habitually is to assure the right line is being held. i rarely have had a white line, or 2 lines of the same color; and still run into prolems like JP mentioned........

Sweating in lines rules!



:alien:


----------



## dbeck (Feb 23, 2004)

JPS made a great point that I can add to ...I have gotten in the habit of always looking at the rope behind the groundman. Making sure no twigs, knots, or he/she is not standing on the rope. not only is it my responsibility to rig everthing in the air 100% safely, I make it my responsibility to check that also. I know they are almost always on top of that, from time to time the climber has a little different perspective on a job site. in four years of working w/ the same guys, i've stopped approx. 6 accidents. One guy I worked w/ thought that was something he shouldn't be concerned with and the ground guy had the rope around his ankle (i think). Luckily he was able to quick get it undone while lowering. Something to think about climbers.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbeck _
> *I have gotten in the habit of always looking at the rope behind the groundman. Making sure no twigs, knots, or he/she is not standing on the rope. not only is it my responsibility to rig everthing in the air 100% safely, I make it my responsibility to check that also. *





Thats all fine and good, but I think its a shame a climber has to fret over that. You do your job, THEY do theirs.

But I hear ya. I work with undiagnosed mentally challenged dillholes all the time. 



I long for the days of a Crackerjack crew...


----------



## Stumper (Feb 23, 2004)

I thought the guys you work for got their ground crew out of a CrackerJack box already?


----------

